# Is this getting old?



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I know it seems like fishing the flooded grass flats is all I do, but we have to take advantage of this annual opportunity when it arrives. My fly fishing club had an outing to St Augustine/Palm Valley today with about 15-18 of us in boats running up and down the ICW.
There is plenty of real estate for everyone, and lots of fish on the flats. Here are a couple of shots; one  of Jason casting to a tail and one of Mike hooked up and a scenic shot from shore.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

That takes me back a long time. We once went rail hunting this time of year. A little closer to St. Augistine than Jacksonville for the most part. You had to time the tide just right to be there on the highest tide of the month. Then you took turns poling and shooting sora, king and clapper rails. I had all but forgotten that untill I saw your nice photos of the marsh. Thanks for posting.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

nice pics of GODS country, think i'm gonna be there tomorrow p.m. again [smiley=hmmm.gif]


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

Drove from Orlando to give the floods a shot for the first time. I also launched at Palm Valley. Very interesting experience even thought I did not see any reds. Glad you guys found them.
WTG!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I was in St. Auggie this am. I drove over that small bridge on US 1 by the fire station down town and looked over at the grass. Saw is was flooded. Had a few choice words to say (in front of my daughter. I wish I could take em back) and continued on to have a good day hangin with my family for my moms birthday. Nice fishin. That grass flood looks like a blast. Pleaase let me know next time you plan on going.


----------



## PVredfisher (Jan 11, 2007)

Cool pics. After missing all of the floods so far this season, i Was able to get out today and was glad to see you left some out there . I got one on spin and went 0 for 2 on fly


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

"Noeman, it only gets old if ya have to mow it.
Fishin' in the grass...'atsa different story entirely!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

great stuff, never gets old. I'm gonna have to get up there and try that one of these days. Gotta get the bamboo sombrero first tho.


----------



## SouthwestFL (Sep 21, 2009)

*Nice area!*


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Not getting old. Great pics.

I finally got out on Sunday in Jax with my skiff. Managed a few reds. Throwing a fly in that spartina grass is more difficult than I thought.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

went back to my hole south of 210 sunday pm for the low tide, missed a pig of a red with my twitch bait [smiley=frustrate2.gif], missed another one that would have probably been a slot [smiley=cloud.gif] and put 1 small trout in the boat


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad to see all is good up there. Wanted to try to work that out but had a few unforeseen things crop up, as always.

-T


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are great shots, especially that first one with the tail up.  I'm certainly not tired of seeing this stuff...


----------

